# "Is it real or 1/29"? N/T O/T



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

stealing a phrase from Marty! 
check out these very cool videos:

http://vimeo.com/5137183 


Are they real or models? 
its obvious after watching them for a bit..they are very well done!

More videos:

http://vimeo.com/keithloutit/videos/sort:date

Scot


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's just freakin' nuts and amazing. 

-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice touch but did not take long to figure it was not the real Mccoy. Later RJD


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Scott,

Which container has the new b-man caboose's ???

Chuck


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats just down right cool. Any idea what scale they are in?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

1:1 

Its real size stuff, its the camera and the pacing of the video that give it the stop motion effect 

http://vimeo.com/1785993

Those are real people 

http://vimeo.com/5603832

this is a real event, read the captions for details


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, its all real..those are all videos of real, full size scenes.. 
all the boats, cars, people..its all real.. 

two "tricks" make them appear to look like models.. 

depth of field is very low (foreground and background is out of focus) 
which we are used to seeing in model photos, because models are generally small and very close to the camera. 

and the time-lapse motion, giving it a "stop action animation" kind of feel.. 

The depth of field trick was also used here: 

http://www.redbubble.com/people/gho...hift-train 

http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/examples.php 

those are all real trains! 

Its called "Tilt Shift" photography: 
http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/ 

We try so hard to make photos of models look real.. 
when photos of real things are made to look like models, its throws us off!  

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out some of my HO scale models!  




























thought I would give this tilt-shift thing a try with my own photos! 
works pretty well! 
yes, those are real, prototype railroad scenes.. 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats some trippy technology Scott 

This clip really does look like a Robot Chicken episode: 

http://vimeo.com/2317118 

Cant wait to see what happens when someone finally intentionally puts together footage to create a real live "stop motion" movie or short with this


----------

